# Provo Sportsmans Warehouse closed?



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I stopped by Sam Club for gas after work and noticed that the Provo Sportsmans Warehouse was dark. Drove by and sure enough, it was closed. Anyone know more about this?

If permanent, that bums me out. I didn't get everything there, but I did get a sizable chunk of fishing and hunting gear there and it was on the way home from work. :sad:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That’s weird. Was just there Tuesday and bought a new fishing pack. What time was this?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just pulled the Provo store up on their store locator and saw a message that the store was closed and would open at 8pm?????????


I also looked at a bunch of others and they all say that they will open at 8pm???????????????????????????????


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I stopped by at 8:15 tonight. Maybe they were closed for inventory or some such temporary issue.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is strange but every store that I checked the store hours on the web site said that they wouldn't open until 8pm. 

Perhaps their bankruptcy or reorganization finally caught up with them.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I was just there yesterday at 10AM to pick up a few odds and ends. I noticed they were having a 70% off sale; that did catch my eye because last time i saw a sign like that, K mart shut down in Spanish fork. Now, what the sale was on I couldn't tell. It didn't appear to be the whole store. Aside from that, there was a sign for a predator calling class today (sat 19th) at 2PM or something like that. Other then that everything looked normal.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I know a couple store managers that have quit. The company is changing direction again, and they will be clearing out a number of items they will no longer carryon the floor. The direction they intend to go is more online sales. That way they can keep the inventory low, and not the overhead, and as many employees. 


I liked SW because it was convenient, and if I needed something in a hurry I could grab it. I'll continue to do the majority of my internet shopping with Midway USA.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sportsman's is running a 70% off winter clearance sale on a lot of merchandise, all except for those fancy green electric ice arguers. 

This morning the store hours are back to normal hours, so who really know? But it shows the store hours as 9am-8pm so if you were there after 8pm they were closed. But according to the hours that was posted on the web they should of been open???????????


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m pretty sure they close at 8:00. Even if doors were locked I wouldn’t expect the lights to be totally out by 8:15 though. 

That 70% off sale is not that expansive. It’s mostly just winter gear, and not even all the winter gear. It’s something they do every year. 

I did score a $140 fishing pack for $49, so that was a nice surprise for me.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I'm pretty sure they close at 8:00.


I'm working again today. I'll stop by again and check on the way home. You are probably right that they closed at 8, (used to be 9) and I arrived too late. If they are open, maybe I ought to check out the sale too. :smile:


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> I know a couple store managers that have quit. The company is changing direction again, and they will be clearing out a number of items they will no longer carryon the floor. The direction they intend to go is more online sales. That way they can keep the inventory low, and not the overhead, and as many employees.
> 
> I liked SW because it was convenient, and if I needed something in a hurry I could grab it. I'll continue to do the majority of my internet shopping with Midway USA.


That's a shame. I like going there, because it' beats driving all the way to Cabella's in Lehi, and some items are best purchased at an actual store. Like a box or two of ammo. If I just want a box of 3.5" turkey loads, for example. It's not worth the shipping cost for a single box, and your not likely going to find those at Gunny's in Orem. Last I was there, they stocked more practice, "tactical" or self defense loads, then specialized hunting loads.

If Sportsman's is going to go to a more online approach, I think they are going to lose to midway unless they can beat them in price. The only time I don't buy from midway is if i can get it cheaper elsewhere, the shipping costs don't justify the purchase, or I just need it NOW and I'm in a hurry.

On the subject of Midway, they are now charging state sales tax, which sucks. I suppose that removes some incentive to buy from midway, but it levels the playing field between midway and sportsmans in terms of taxes. So now I guess it comes down to who has what I want at the price I want it at? More likely then not, it will probably be MidwayUSA.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If it was Midway's choice I am sure that they wouldn't charge the state sales tax for where you live. 

When they start doing that it is because of the laws in the state that you live that makes them charge it.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Critter said:


> If it was Midway's choice I am sure that they wouldn't charge the state sales tax for where you live.
> 
> When they start doing that it is because of the laws in the state that you live that makes them charge it.


Our (Utah) state legislators did it last year, it's just now coming into effect.

https://www.ksl.com/article/46362656/utah-lawmakers-to-consider-online-sales-tax-shipping-hub

Before that, they upped our gasoline tax.

Amazon charges sales tax too (naturally), however, 3rd party vendors on amazon still do not.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It used to be in most states that the business needed a physical presence in that state before they started to charge sales tax. Then the states figured out how much money they were loosing because of the way that they required the tax to be collected. So they went in and changed the laws to where most any business has to charge the sales tax even if they are sitting in a bathroom stall in outter slobovia and doing business over the internet. 

It is just a way for the state to get your money one way or another.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

OK, I stopped by after work today and they were open. I was just there too late last evening. They are having a clearance sale and possibly lowering their inventory. In need of some camo but they hadn't marked what I was looking at down very much. I did pick up a chest pack for flyfishing at half price and got a couple of ice fishing jigs. 

Sorry about the "false alarm".


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

They do have different summer and winter hours. I’m surprised how many people thought they would just close with no forewarning 😂


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

SW is my favorite store of all time!! I hate going to Cabelas for several reasons, but mostly because it is in Lehi and too busy and crazy to get in and out of there right now. SW has seemed to have better prices and so much more simple to get what you need.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I struggle with SW down here in Cedar. obviously, I still buy stuff there -- not too many other options local (CAL Ranch, ACE -- both of which are OK for certain things). But I do have to wonder sometimes when I look at the fishing gear: Who buys this stuff??


I usually hit the bargain bins and clean up all the "junk" that nobody else wanted....

I tried buying some scope mount bases a while back. I sat around the gun counter watching employees walk back and forth, never asking if I needed any help. Eventually, I pulled out my cell phone and made a call to another seller -- told them I was standing in SW looking at their outrageous prices for scope mounts. The guy on the phone said "I can get the same mounts for $20". I walked out.


As for the clothing, I rarely buy anything there. I use it as a "try it on first" place. I figure out what I want, then I go buy it off Amazon.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I gave up on SW long ago... I'll stop in if I need something and I'm right there, so call that the laziness factor. Lately they've rarely had what I need which is sad.

If its a gun I need, or anything shooting related I'll take the time to drive to Gunnies. Never had a bad experience there and except for powder availability during the "drought", they virtually always have what I wanted (and special note, when I needed powders during the drought, Gunnies usually got it in first, and would even take the time to call me when shipments arrived). Gunnies rocks!

Cabelas I do hit more often as its the closest to my house. Usually though it's just for cheap crap like some "fresh" worms for fishing or a birthday shirt for someone. Their store selection is going to crap though. I usually find misc things I need on their website and have it "shipped to store".


-DallanC


----------

